# First Imprssions: Pacenti SL23's with BHS hubs, CX Rays 20/24



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

So I finally got these built up by my local LBS. I was going to tackle wheelbuilding but I figured the price vs time for me to build it would equal out. I have young twins and I would rather use the time riding.










The Pacenti rims are very nice. My only gripe is the rim wear indicator is huge! Maybe I'm just used to the pinhole markers from other manufacturers. Also I had a heck of a time getting my tires on, but with some muscle I was able to get it on. Hopefully the Durano S's will stretch out a bit so that if I flat on the road, I won't have to struggle too much.










I bought some Velox tape but they are too narrow for this rim, so we used Stans tape instead.

The BHS hubs were really nice. I don't know how they compare to CK's or Alchemy or whatever high end brands there may be, but I can't tell the difference from my old Easton R4SL's except that they spin substantially longer on the stand. The hubs are not extremely loud, but are noticeable. I ended up with the SLF71W front and SL218 rear. I will try to upload the sound later when I have some time. I originally recorded an audio note from my iphone but can't get the file out for some reason.

My wheelbuilder opened the rear hub up and said they look very nice for the price that I paid for them, and that they look similar to novatec hubs fwiw.



















Brandon from BHS was very helpful and the spoke calculator was accurate. The weight of the total build was 1420g not including skewers. Maybe one day I will splurge and get CK hubs but for my type of riding I'm sure I will enjoy this build. I will followup in this thread with a ride report this weekend.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like an awesome build. I can't wait to hop on some of those rims.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

do the stickers look like they are easily removable?


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, they are just plain stickers. I will be removing them soon. Looks like they will come off easy with a bit of heat and goo gone if you have residual sticky stuff.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

twinpuller said:


> ... Maybe one day I will splurge and get CK hubs but for my type of riding I'm sure I will enjoy this build ...


My exact same thoughts ...  But I think the Chris King hubs will be heavier. I went for the SLF85W and SL211. Did not have the SL218 when I decided to build my wheels.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, I got into an epic battle with my set of Pacenti's as well. One tire (Conti Gatorskins) went on ok, but the second one was a complete *$&%^&. After fighting it forever, I actually took it to my LBS and had them help. It took them a while and basically they said, "Good luck if you get a flat!" I'm hoping that the bead is a bit more stretched by the time I get a flat


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

Another thing that happened was that 2 conti race tubes exploded when I pumped them to 110psi. At 100 they were fine. So I put my old tubes back on and pumped them to 110 and so far so good. I'm not sure if it's the tubes, rims, or my install but I'm not a complete noob to changing tubes so I'm thinking it's the tubes.

Chinaman - I was picking my wheelbuilders brain about the CK hubs and he said I would probably feel a difference, but they wouldn't necessarily make me faster. All in all I'm very happy with the extra $300 in my wallet lol

bwbishop - i had to use the tire lever to get them on, otherwise no go. I've got them pumped up pretty high right now so I'll just leave it for a bit. Hopefully when the weather warms up it'll get easier but I'm worried about getting a flat on the road now...


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

The Chris King r45 Hubs and this build spec out at 1428. Let me throw the freshly laced ones on the scale.... Front (drum roll please) - 652gm. Rear - 787gm. 1439gm total. Must have used a lot of grease around those nipple bases.....

My pair is laced 2x all around. Alloy nipples. Black CX rays.

I'll tension them tomorrow.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Beautiful. I'm hoping to tension/true my set tomorrow.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

The BHS hubs and the CK R45's weigh about the same. 71g front, 218g rear.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are some photos of my recently purchased pair as well, except with WI T11 hubs.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

nice!


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

twinpuller said:


> I was picking my wheelbuilders brain about the CK hubs and he said I would probably feel a difference, but they wouldn't necessarily make me faster...


They definitely won't make you any faster and I can't imagine why you would feel a difference. Both hubs engage very fast and roll smooth, like any hub in good shape. I love my R45's, but from a utility or measurable performance standpoint they are identical to my BHS hubs. You made a great choice, don't second guess yourself or feel any buyer's remorse.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks xjbaylor. The way I see it, I know have money to spend on some nice shoes or something.

Here's a crappy cell pic of my bike with the new wheels.

View attachment 277301


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Sweet ride and nice wheels! Thanks for posting this up. Be sure to post a followup report after you get a few miles on them.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

The Sl71 front hubs is incredibly wide. I have built a couple of wheelset with them and they seem to make a nice stiff front wheel. Nice looking wheelset.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoping to get out for a decent ride tomorrow. Hopefully the rain will stop!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

twinpuller said:


> Hoping to get out for a decent ride tomorrow. Hopefully the rain will stop!


Nice ride. :thumbsup:I should know, I have last years in the red team Cofidis paint scheme. Looking for very similar wheels to yours, right down to the hubs, except I'll be going with Kinlin 279's (28mmX23mm)


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

What quick releases are you using? My wife got me a pair built up with Chris King hubs as an anniversary present (+1 for the wife :thumbsup, and I just need a set of good quick releases.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

twinpuller said:


> Another thing that happened was that 2 conti race tubes exploded when I pumped them to 110psi. At 100 they were fine. So I put my old tubes back on and pumped them to 110 and so far so good. I'm not sure if it's the tubes, rims, or my install but I'm not a complete noob to changing tubes so I'm thinking it's the tubes.


The install. Tubes are not under stress if they are properly installed.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

twinpuller said:


> I bought some Velox tape but they are too narrow for this rim, so we used Stans tape instead.


Yes! You need to use 22mm wide tape for the wide 23mm rims. Most shops have it, velox makes it as well.


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

twinpuller said:


> bwbishop - i had to use the tire lever to get them on, otherwise no go. I've got them pumped up pretty high right now so I'll just leave it for a bit. Hopefully when the weather warms up it'll get easier but I'm worried about getting a flat on the road now...


What width rim tape did you use? Just looking at your photo it appears the rim tape runs up the inside of the vertical section of the rim. If so, this might be causing the tyre mounting problems. I used 18mm wide rim tape and had no problem mounting tyres.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> What quick releases are you using? My wife got me a pair built up with Chris King hubs as an anniversary present (+1 for the wife :thumbsup, and I just need a set of good quick releases.


I bought some zipp ti skewers from amazon for $60

View attachment 277375
View attachment 277376


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

What length valve stem (42 or 60mm) are you using?


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what the width of the tape is. I will have to find out but right now I'm just happy the tires are on and I'm riding.

So went for a quick ride today. The wind was really blowing so I decided to stay out of traffic and ride some of the small streets that are marked as bike lanes. Generally these routes are really rough and there's a lot of stop and go so it would be a good test for these wheels. Now I can only compare them to my Easton's and Fulcrum 7's so I don't know how they would compare to other types of wheels.

Comfort & Handling: I think I still have to play with the psi. I had them up to 100psi for today's ride and they were ok. I'm not aggressive with turning but I can feel that they are more stable than my previous rims.

Hubs: What can I say? They roll smooth for what they are. They are much better than my Easton R4SL hubs that have just been rebuilt. I was able to cruise into the wind at a comfortable pace as well. They're cheap, pretty, and they work nice.

Stiffness: I'm 150lbs, don't really generate a lot of power but I do like to climb. I made an effort to stand during parts of the climb today, and mash while sitting. I got a PR on a climb I do often today and it was into the wind. I also beat my PR by exactly a minute so take that for what it's worth according to Strava. I had no brake rub, and felt really good mashing.

So I'm really happy that for under $500, I got a light set of wheels that look nice and seem to do what I need them to do. I'm a recreational rider, with no aspirations of ever racing and just like to enjoy long rides with friends, or short solo efforts. So if you're like me, this build is very nice. I would have gone with the kinlin 279's and saved a $100, but I am very happy with what I have.

I hope you enjoyed my impressions with this build!

View attachment 277387


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm using 42.



AlphaDogCycling said:


> What length valve stem (42 or 60mm) are you using?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Just rode mine for the first time today ( built by Ergott with navy Chris king r45 hubs and matching nipples) and love the wheels. Definitely smoothed out rough pavement, and made my Merlin feel more stable. Definitely a great anniversary present from the wife


----------

